# 2 Corinthians 4:17



## cih1355 (Apr 6, 2010)

2 Corinthians 4:17 states, "For momentary, light affliction is producing for us an eternal weight of glory far beyond all comparison," 

What is the eternal weight of glory and how does the momentary, light affliction produce that for us?


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 6, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> 2 Corinthians 4:17 states, "For momentary, light affliction is producing for us an eternal weight of glory far beyond all comparison,"
> 
> What is the eternal weight of glory and how does the momentary, light affliction produce that for us?



Here is what Matthew Henry and John Calvin say:



> The prospect of eternal life and happiness kept them from fainting, and was a mighty support and comfort. As to this observe, (1.) The apostle and his fellow-sufferers saw their afflictions working towards heaven, and that they would end at last (v. 17), whereupon they weighed things aright in the balance of the sanctuary; they did as it were put the heavenly glory in one scale and their earthly sufferings in the other; and, pondering things in their thoughts, they found afflictions to be light, and the glory of heaven to be a far more exceeding weight. That which sense was ready to pronounce heavy and long, grievous and tedious, faith perceived to be light and short, and but for a moment. On the other hand, the worth and weight of the crown of glory, as they are exceedingly great in themselves, so they are esteemed to be by the believing soul--far exceeding all his expressions and thoughts; and it will be a special support in our sufferings when we can perceive them appointed as the way and preparing us for the enjoyment of the future glory. (2.) Their faith enabled them to make this right judgment of things: We look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen—Matthew Henry





> 17. Momentary lightness. As our flesh always shrinks back from its own destruction, whatever reward may be presented to our view, and as we are influenced much more by present feeling than by the hope of heavenly blessings, Paul on that account admonishes us, that the afflictions and vexations of the pious have little or nothing of bitterness, if compared with the boundless blessings of everlasting glory. He had said, that the decay of the outward man ought to occasion us no grief, inasmuch as the renovation of the inward man springs out of it. As, however, the decay is visible, and the renovation is invisible, Paul, with the view of shaking us off from a carnal attachment to the present life, draws a comparison between present miseries and future felicity. Now this comparison is of itself abundantly sufficient for imbuing the minds of the pious with patience and moderation, that they may not give way, borne down by the burden of the cross. For whence comes it, that patience is so difficult a matter but from this, —that we are confounded on having experience of evils for a brief period, and do not raise our thoughts higher? Paul, therefore, prescribes the best antidote against your sinking down under the pressure of afflictions, when he places in opposition to them that future blessedness which is laid up for thee in heaven. (Col 1:5). For this comparison makes that light which previously seemed heavy, and makes that brief and momentary which seemed of boundless duration.
> 
> There is some degree of obscurity in Paul’s words, for as he says, With hyperbole unto hyperbole so the Old Interpreter, and Erasmus have thought that in both terms the magnitude of the heavenly glory, that awaits believers is extolled; or, at least, they have connected them with the verb worketh out. To this I have no objection, but as the distinction that I have made is also not unsuitable, I leave it to my readers to make their choice.
> 
> Worketh out an eternal weight. Paul does not mean, that this is the invariable effect of afflictions; for the great majority are most miserably weighed down here with evils of every kind, and yet that very circumstance is an occasion of their heavier destruction, rather than a help to their salvation. As, however, he is speaking of believers, we must restrict exclusively to them what is here stated; for this is a blessing from God that is peculiar to them—that they are prepared for a blessed resurrection by the common miseries of mankind. –John Calvin


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought the words of Richard Sibbes on this passage might be worth noting -- he uses a very pleasant and memorable image in comparing this passage to winter preparing the ground for spring:

But he saith afterwards, "causeth unto us an eternal weight of glory." That is more than to say glory follows afflictions; but there is a causal virtue in that we suffer, to work glory. We know the working by way of merit and desert, that is done by Christ; we have a right to glory only Christ. And it is sacrilege to attribute it to any creature, but when there is a working power fitting us. Now afflictions working by way of fitting us to that glory, whereunto we have title by Christ, as soon as a man is a Christian, he hath title to heaven. But how doth God fit us for heaven/ One way is by crosses and afflictions. He fits us for heaven, as the winter fitteth the ground for spring, by killing the weeds, and mellowing the ground. So that whatsoever we suffer here, fits us for heaven, and that many ways.

1.) By weaning our hearts from the love of these things, upon which we are desperately set. When we see what they are, we see they are vanity.

2.) And then again, they exercise and try our graces, and the increase a desire of heaven; and we know the more hardly we are used here, the more we desire to be at home. And usually God reveals himself more sweetly and more comforably in these hard times. We feel more of heaven in our worst times. Therefore they have a fitting power​
Let us not forget that our preparations for the heavenly state in this life do not lose all significance when we are received into glory; there is a relationship between our desiring of God now, and our enjoyment of Him later. A sanctified understanding and use of trials will increase our desire for God and our enjoyment of Him.


----------

